# Apparel fabric



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Ive been to Joanns, Hancock, Walmart, and a few other non-"box" type places in search for more "youthful" fabric.. 

A lot of what I see in mostly cotton/cotton blends are more a long the lines for "mature women". :teehee:

Im not big on the Chevron look myself, but its almost really the only things I see that is geared more towards young adults. 


Maybe Im just not seeing the potential in the fabrics while still on the bolt yet? :shrug:
The fabrics on the pattern envelopes are usually cute, but nothing seems to compare in the actual store.

Does anyone know of an online store that might be more accommodating?


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

craft fabric is not the same as clothing fabric. it is hard to fine good clothing fabric. here ther is a company that will do a trunk sale out of the local sewing machine store. and there is one place that is a true garment making store. oneline may be your best bet.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

So what you are telling me is the stuff they sell in joanns _is_ made for coasters, napkins and aprons vs dresses, shirts, skirts?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Define what you consider garment fabric and the price range you are expecting. 
I have never had a problem with using Hancocks. Joanns was not here until recently. Up to Bridal dresses, bridesmaid dresses, ice skating costumes.

So whst are you looking for and expecting?

Also try.

Www.fabric.com


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Im not sure yet..
Simple prints with medium to larger prints.
A lot of stuff I see is very busy, I like light airy patterns

While I like leopard print, there is only so much you can do with it before people start raising an eyebrow 


I also havent really seen any "gentle" flower designs. 
My sister likes to look like a flower girl showered her, but me... I like a few dashed here and there. 

<$6/yard, for now is what Im wanting to shop..
I know you cant be too picky with this price range


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

www.fabricmartfabrics.com has great apparel fabric and are usually the bolts left from designer lines. They have some great clearance prices are shipping is only $8 I think.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks for that link Tommyice - it has be finding things that are so nice and good price. And I don't need fabric!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you Tommyice---I think. Great prices, I really need fabric!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

We'll start a support group. LOL


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I like to check out www.theribbonretreat.com for collections that I like, and then I go in search of that particular designer collection on the net and find it cheaper.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Tommyice, I click on that link, and there is a sale on wool. :teehee:

Like I really need more wool. Oh wait, I might!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

$1.99 fabric?!
Keeping my eye on that site...

I already like a lot of what Im seeing from them. Thank you!

...and is it $8/order or $8/item?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That's a flat $8 per order. 

Word of advice....$1.99 fabrics--strike while the iron is hot. They don't last long.

(sorry for the sewing room pun, but sometimes ya just gotta LOL)


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I heard 1.99 fabric and had to go look. I was avoiding it so I didn't want to...more than look. My husband is going to be shaking his fists at you all later  Who know there were as many enablers in the sewing forum as in the fiber forum!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

And I bought pants wool. In my defense, I was going to make some wool breeches for my husband, but the "wool" he had boughten years ago was not. So I needed some.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That's it; I'm really upset and am going to give Tommyice an infraction for giving us that link. It's totally destroying my budget for this month! LOL!:nana: 

Just placed an order. So happy it was posted! :happy2:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Those plaids in the 1.99 section are fantastic!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

How do I know the difference in Apparel fabric vs craft fabric when inside a store?
Im still trying to introduce myself in all the different types. Ryaon, chiffon, gingham... 
Its not easy


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok you guys did it now.:teehee:.. Joe is drooling  and so am I !!!! :help:


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Of course I had to order some fabric--just to see if it was okay............................

Tommyice should get a gift certificate from them!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Weeelllll. Looks like my job here is done. LMAO!!!!!

I'm evil, I know it and I luv it!. 

After reading all these, I really do wish they had a referral system.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> thanks for that link Tommyice - it has be finding things that are so nice and good price. *And I don't need fabric*!


Said no sewist of any kind anywhere. LOL.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I got some of the plaid, 1.99 fabric yesterday. Great quality, I'm impressed! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm using that black wool I ordered from Fabric Mart for my dear husband's Bunad (Norwegian Folk Costume) pants. 

It's nice stuff! Just exactly what I needed and wanted! 

(He's pleased with them so far too.)


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Sarah, the employees are usually pretty helpful, and typically pretty enthusiastic about helping someone learn the ropes. Honestly, I go more by feel than anything else. If it feels like it would be nice against my skin all day, then it's good for wearing.


----------

